# Best pigment BRUSH!



## Krystle (Apr 26, 2005)

Well...you all were right...I am now hopelessly addicted to Pigments   I bought Melon and Golden Olive and got samples online of Vanilla, Fairylite, and kitschmas.  

I have used them mostly on my eyes...okay ONLY on my eyes so far.  I am scared to branch out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am using the 242 brush with them right now.  I wondered if that is the best choice?  What do you all use?

I cant wait for D'Bohemia pigments.....as much as I love the ones I have, I think I will be purchasing all 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SHHHHH....dont tell DH


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 27, 2005)

242 is a great brush.  I also use 224 a lot on my creases and for blending.  I like to pack it on with 213 or 217.  HTH


----------



## petrina_678 (May 4, 2008)

Im getting into Mineral makeup and especially pigment eyeshadows. But right now i only have the 213 for lid application,but im quite sure its not firm enough for pigments or minerals.

Im looking for a brush that can really PACK in pigments and will deliver bold vibrant colours! 

im thinking of either the 242 or 239 ... im open to other suggestions too!


----------



## melliquor (May 4, 2008)

I use the 242 to pack on colour.  It is the easiest brush, in my opinion, to use for pigments.  I use the 239 for a general sweep of colour on the lid.  I love both of them for different reasons.


----------



## FiestyFemme (May 4, 2008)

242 is also my fave for pigments. I just recently got it, and of course now I'm kicking myself for having waited so long. I love it for all my e/s really!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 4, 2008)

I use one comparable to Mac's 239 & it works great.  Of course, I always use my pigments wet so the color payoff is amazing & you don't have to "pack" the color on, just sweep it across.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (May 4, 2008)

I have tried a lot of brushes and the best I have found for using wet pigments on the lid is the Loew Cornell Maxine's Oval Mop 1/4 inch.  I got mine at Michael's craft store for less than $2.  It is the perfect size to pack color on the lid.  If you apply the pigments wet, the brush works well because it doesn't hold onto the water/mixing medium.  It applies a perfect amount of color.  Oh and it is a fraction of the price of the MAC brushes!  Spend the money saved on the MAC face brushes which are much softer than any other brushes IMHO.


----------



## palatial (May 5, 2008)

i use the 239 to pack it on, the 217 to blend together, and the 224 for a really light sweep of highlight. i love the 224 for pigments!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 5, 2008)

MAC 239 or BE's Wet & Dry Brush - my fav!!


----------

